# GONE - French IGN Serie Verte Maps 1:100000



## Alex H (5 Aug 2020)

French IGN Serie Verte Maps 1:100000

1cm to 1km

All in good condition / unmarked apart from the few that surround Limoges , which are well used.

You can collect from Alnwick  or send me an SAE (PM for address) and I'll post to you (1 map weighs about 80g) .



​Map No. Area Date

1 abbeville calais 1993
2 lille dunkerque 1986
3 rouen abbeville 1996
6 caen cherbourg 1987
8 paris rouen 1996
11 nancy/metz luxembourg 1993
12 strasbourg forbach 1991
13 brest quimper 1991
14 St-briec morlaix 1991
15 lorient vannes 1991
16 rennes granville 1990
17 laval argentan 1990
18 caen alencon 1994
19 le mans chartres 1991
23 nancy bar-le-duc 1993
23 nancy bar-le-duc 1991
24 nantes chateaubriant 1994
25 angers chinon 1991
26 orleans tours 1990
27 orleans la charite-sur-loire 1992
29 dijon chaumont 1988
30 besancon epinal 1995
31 St-die mulhouse bale 1993
32 nantes les sables d’olonne 1995
33 cholet niort 1990
34 poitiers loches 1990
35 bourges montlucon 1994
36 nevers autun 1992
39 la rochelle royan 1992
40 niort angouleme 1991
41 limoges gueret 1996
42 Clermont-ferrand monlucon 2000
43 lyon vichy 1999
46 Bordeaux royan 1992
47 bordeaux perigueux 1992
48 perigueux tulle 2003
48 perigueux tulle 2003
49 Clermont-ferrand aurillac 2001
50 st-etienne le-puy-en-velay 2002
55 bordeaux mont-de-marsan 1991
56 marmande agen 1994
57 cahors montauban 2000
59 privas ales 1998
60 cavaillon digne-les-bains 2000
62 bayonne mont-de-marsan 1993
63 tarbes auch 1990
66 avignon montpellier 1998
67 marseille carpentras 1998
69 pau bayonne 1991
109 paris compiegne 2013
168 toulouse pamiers 2012
169 beziers castres 2010​

EDIT - ALL now gone ​​​


----------



## Ajax Bay (5 Aug 2020)

6 8 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 please. Will send a PM.


----------



## Oeuf (20 Mar 2021)

Hi. Are the maps still available?


----------



## Alex H (9 Apr 2021)

Oeuf said:


> Hi. Are the maps still available?



Sorry for the late reply - yes they are


----------



## Alex H (19 May 2021)

All gone now............


----------

